# Gas spill in a comercial building.



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

One of my sites is a 12 story residential building in Chicago. No one lives there yet. And, the entry lobby area just got primed. 

As we loaded our stuff on the elevator, the gas can fell off the cart, and about a quart of gas spilled onto the concrete floor. It spread into a 4 foot X 4 foot area. 

Earlier that day there was a water leak inside the electric/ellivator room. That water was still drying off, and there was a hose running through the hall. And the gas was 5 feet from the puddle that lead to the electric room. 

My guys reacted fast ... GREAT!!! But they did the wrong thing! One guy yelled "Grab the hose!" The other guy turned it on, and hit the gas puddle. YIKES!!!

I kinked the hose, and demanded that everyone get down on the 1st floor right away for a safety meeting. I helped the aprentice sop the gas/h2o up with rags, and made him stand guard over the spill/wet rags while all 7 painters came down. He was directed to not let anyone walk over it, smoke by it, and be vigilant about it. 

The guys showed up, and the speach went like this ... 

*Before I continue ... what would you say?*

*GURU*


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

#1. "Guys! the drywall will soak up the gas when it hits it, and gas floats on water ... haven't you ever seen an oil spill? Think about it!"

GURU


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you're on your own here my brother. Do tell what you said tho.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

#2. Gas floats on water. A puddle to the electric room is near by. 

WHY? WHY!!! Would you want to SPREAD a gas spill to an electric room in a high-rise? 

How do you dispose of thinner-stain rags? Gas = same thing!

Ok. Here's the deal. Sop up the gas with rags. Rub the gassed area with soap ... neutralize it. Then, create an area that is "no-slip" with an abrasive material. Dust. Fill a 5-gal bucket with h2o. Submurse the gas soaked rags, and cap it.

If you hit it with a hose ... the gas floats on top ... and soaks into the drywall ... for a future fire. 

If the puddle with the electric room / elevator room conects with the gas ... so will a spark. VOOM! Perfect for a smores party near a Starbucks. 

GURU


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Why are you having a hard time with Elevator?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

On a residential ... go ahead and wash the gas into the yard ... 

Not a great epa thing to do ... but on a comercial/residential job ... don't wash it into a bigger problem!

Mrs O'Leary's Cow ... all over again. (Burnt Chicago down in the 1800's.)

GURU


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

timhag said:


> Why are you having a hard time with Elevator?


Roof drain was never tested. The storms hit hard the other day. They poured out pretty quick. The roof drain is a shaft that runs the same route as the elevator room.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The better queston is why bring a gas can into a residential building even if it is under construction. Use the electric engine for your pump and the GC should be providing temp power for you to jump off of.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> Roof drain was never tested. The storms hit hard the other day. They poured out pretty quick. The roof drain is a shaft that runs the same route as the elevator room.


I was talking about the spelling of elevator, you had several different spellings for elevator and they were all wrong.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> One of my sites is a 12 story residential building in Chicago. No one lives there yet. And, the entry lobby area just got primed.
> 
> As we loaded our stuff on the elevator, the gas can fell off the cart, and about a quart of gas spilled onto the concrete floor. It spread into a 4 foot X 4 foot area.
> 
> ...


Sometimes gas cans get knocked over. Accidents happen. There is no excuse, however, for not tightening the cap enough so that it won't spill. 

Another example: A guy accidently bumps into a step ladder. Does he knock over the can of paint? Not a chance, because paint cans are never set on ladders, always on the floor.

My talk to my guys would not have much to do with cleanup. It would be all about what should have been done differently to prevent the spill in the first place.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

First things first. Don't hit the panic button,remain calm and think about the big picture. I am thinking that 1 qt. is not that much gas and it is not hugely volatile, if you were talking acetone our denatured alcohol then you might have something to worry about. Mop it up and get a fan on it.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

YES! I agree. My point was the reaction to any chemical spill. Running for the hose was something that made me worry about future spills. I wasn't worried at all about this one. I was getting them ready for the 55 gallon drum that might tip on one of their jobs 10 to 20 years from now. 

Think before you react!

GURU


----------



## speedy472 (Dec 4, 2009)

55 Gallon drum of gas being spilled.....?????????????????? Run and call 911


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What's the gas for?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

cool thread!

_last _year...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Necro thread bump.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry...I just noticed the date!!!! will you guys stop diggin this old s**t up.


----------

